# ياسيداااااات لايفووووووتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة ادخلو ادخلو



## تاجرة ناجحة (18 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم سيداتي الجميلات** :clapinghand:**كل زوجة رائعة تبحث عن* *السعادة والراحة الزوجية مع ابو العيال** :sm289:**:sm289:اقولها تفضلي وتعرفي على هذا المنتج* *العجييييييييييب خياااااااااال** :sm3:**عشبةعبائة* *السيدة* *الي تكلم عنها الدكتور جابر القحطاني ووصفها* *ترجع الثيب بكر* *وصلللللللللت عندي:wavetowel3:**:wavetowel3:عبائة السيده خاصه للتضييق والدكتور جابر القحطاني* *قال انها ترد الثيب بكر وتستخدم للتنحيف وشد الجسم وشي نفس العشبه بس تستخدم* *للتسمين ديرو بالكم خواتي لا يغشونكم وتاخذون العشبه الي ما تنفع عبائة السيده* *للتضييق وشد الجسم والتنحيف تلقونها عند* *تاجرة* *ناجحةhttp://www.up.qatarw.com/  http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/http://www.up.qatarw.com/**كثير منكم تابع حلقة الدكتور* *جابر القحطاني عن عشبة عباءة السيدة وهو قال انها تضيق وترجعك بكر في 20 يوم* *
**فقط وانا راح اضيف لكم معلومة مهمة انها تشد* *
**الجسم وما تستخدم اكثر من 20 يوم نهائيا* *
**لازم تحسبي* *وتعدي* *الأيام* *
**طريقتها* *
**ملعقة اكل من العشبة تضعيها في كوب ماء وتضيفي عليها ماء حار جدا* *مغلي وتترك 10 دقائق* *
**وصفيها واشربيها انا تركتها* *ربع ساعة مرتين في اليوم الصباح والمساء لمدة 20 يوم ضروري طعمها* *مثل**
**النعناع ما يفرق قبل الاكل او بعد الأكل* *المهم* *
**مرتين صباحا ومساء لمة 20 يوم وانا* *
**سألت واتاكدة من كذا خبير أعشاب* *
**واكدوا علية ملعقة اكل بس مو* *
**مليانه مرره الا تبي* *
**العشبة* *ممكن* *
**اوفرها لها**
**اقتباس**:**
**سؤالي...ماهي عشبة عبائة السيدة وهل تستعمل كشاهي اعشاب في الايام* *الاخيرة من الدورة وما فوائدها* *
**
**الجواب** : **
**عشبة عباءة السيدة تضيق* *المهبل وتستعمل بأخذ ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوقها ووضعها على ملئ كوب ماء مغلي وتترك* *لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تصفى وتشرب بمعدل 3كرتين يومياً . وهي تستخدم في أي وقت** 
**اقتباس**:**
**هلا اختي مفاز شلون طريقة الإستعمال*​​*عزيزاتي لي فترة مادخلت* *المنتدى واليوم قريت انكم مانتو عارفين بالضبط استخدام هذة العشبة فحبيت* *افيدكم**
**لأني والله على مااقول شهيد شاهدت الحلقة* *
**للدكتور جابر ومعي ورقة وقلم وسجلت* *
**فهو يقول انها عشبة غريبة ترد* *المرأة**
**بكر اما طريقة الاستخدام** :**
**ملعقة صغيرة على ملؤ كوب ماء مغلي لمدة* *
**عشر دقائق* *ثم* *تشرب كوب مساء وكوب**
**صباحاً لمدة 20 يوم* *ودعواتكم*​​*تجارب السيدات*​*اللي* *استعملوها*​*اقتباس**:*​*عطاء**
**مرحبا اختي شخبارش* *اني عطاء* *اللي ساكنه في سترة بغيت اشتري منش كيلو عباءة السيده كل نص كيلو بروحه لان اشتريت* *ليي والىاختي ووواجد استفدنا واختي قالت حق صديقاتها فقالو يبغون* *فإذا تقدرين* *توصيلينه ليلة الجمعه جزاش الله خير*​*


**اقتباس**:*​*مراحب على* *الجميع 00**
**انا سمعت عنها* *ودورتها مكل مكان وماحصلتها البعض يقولون صعب انكم تلاقونها بس مفيده* *واااااااااااااااااااايد**

**اقتباس**:**
**والله انها رهيبه انا* *مجربتها في النفاس و مجربتها بعده صراحه انها حاجه روعه* *


**اقتباس**:**
**المرضع و الحامل ما* *تستخدمها وانا عن تجربه والله اني حسيت بالفرق بس يفضل ان ما يكون فيه جماع اثناء* *استخدامها عشان تبان النتيجه استخدمتها بنفاسي قبل ست شهور ورجعت احسن من قبل* *ولادتي راح تحسين بفرق واضح*​*اقتباس**:*​*انا* *أخذتهه في اليوم الاخيرمن الدوره لمدة 20 يوم بعد الغدا بربع ساعه وبعد العشاء بربع* *ساعه بس صج استفدت*​*اللي* *استعملوهه*​*اقتباس**:*​*عطاء**
**مرحبا اختي شخبارش* *اني عطاء* *اللي ساكنه في سترة بغيت اشتري منش كيلو عباءة السيده كل نص كيلو بروحه لان اشتريت* *ليي والىاختي ووواجد استفدنا واختي قالت حق صديقاتها فقالو يبغون* *فإذا تقدرين* *توصيلينه ليلة الجمعه جزاش الله خير*​*
**
**
**
**اقتباس**:*​*مراحب على* *الجميع 00**
**انا سمعت عنها* *ودورتها مكل مكان وماحصلتها البعض يقولون صعب انكم تلاقونها بس مفيده* *واااااااااااااااااااايد**

**اقتباس**:**
**والله انها رهيبه انا* *مجربتها في النفاس و مجربتها بعده صراحه انها حاجه روعه*​​*اقتباس**:**
**المرضع و الحامل ما تستخدمها وانا عن تجربه والله اني* *حسيت بالفرق بس يفضل ان ما يكون فيه جماع اثناء استخدامها عشان تبان النتيجه* *استخدمتها بنفاسي قبل ست شهور ورجعت احسن من قبل ولادتي راح تحسين بفرق واضح*​*اقتباس**:*​*انا* *أخذتهه في اليوم الاخيرمن الدوره لمدة 20 يوم بعد الغدا بربع ساعه وبعد العشاء بربع* *ساعه بس صج استفدت*​*
**والحين* *الي تبي العشبة تخبرني ونا بوفرها لها باي كمية وفالكم طيب:smile::yes:*


----------



## جوو الرياض (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ياسيداااااات لايفووووووتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة ادخلو ادخلو*

مووووووووووفقه اختي ...


----------



## تاجرة ناجحة (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ياسيداااااات لايفووووووتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة ادخلو ادخلو*

شكرا لك على الرد..... اللة يحفضك بونوف


----------

